# brass flat bar supplier



## wallace (22 Jul 2014)

I want a piece 1 1/4 by 1/2" by 2m does anyone know of a reasonable priced supplier. Also why do they use inches for cross section and metres for the length (hammer) 
thanks
Mark


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jul 2014)

get the plastic out!! :-"


----------



## Spindle (22 Jul 2014)

Hi

Brass at a reasonable, (read cheap), price - you're having a laugh  

£1:54 an inch:

http://www.m-machine-metals.co.uk/metals_br_flats.html

I'm sure there would be an adjustment for quantity

Regards Mick


----------



## t8hants (22 Jul 2014)

You need a proper metal dealer that supplies in stock lengths 2, 3, & 6m, and have 14m u/b's on their trucks. I can tell you who to use around the Solent area, but you are so far north I get nose bleeds thinking about it. Small specialist suppliers only buy from the bigger wholsalers and mark up anyway.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2014)

You could try GLR but I don't see your specific cross section listed.


----------



## wallace (22 Jul 2014)

Thanks guys, Chas that site looks interesting I have bookmarked for future stuff. Mick that place is only 9 miles away. I never found anything that local when doing a search.


----------



## AES (22 Jul 2014)

Wallace, I don't know about the size you quote (I haven't checked) but a "general +1" for GLR as CHJ suggests. Very helpful, sensible prices (including brass bar and flats), and the last time I was in UK, a cuppa thrown in!

Usual disclaimers.

Krgds
AES


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2014)

AES":3g8m6nu3 said:


> the last time I was in UK, a cuppa thrown in!



Unfortunately their Daventry store and retail counter closed down, now only deal mail order, pity as it was a convenient stop-off for me to pick up the odd supplies, as you say, most obliging to deal with, have had stuff by mail no problems.


----------



## Lons (23 Jul 2014)

Hi Mark

There used to be a stockist in Gateshead near the Felling bypass. I can't remember the name but have the details somewhere so will look. From memory, I think the standard lengths were about 12 ft in old money and there was a premium for cut size so would be worth checking out the cost difference.

Bob


----------



## Lons (23 Jul 2014)

Found it.

http://www.smithmetal.com/locations/gateshead.htm


----------



## wallace (25 Jul 2014)

Thanks Bob, I found another place at Newcastle that have offcuts so I got a 2m length for £60. which seems quite good


----------

